# Mr, M., Mrs, Mme (abréviation de monsieur, madame, etc.)



## jakey

In the French version of the Harry Potter series, why are the Dursleys referred to as "Mr et Mrs Dursley" ? Are these acceptable abbreviations of M. and Mme. ?

ex: _Mr et Mrs Dursley, qui habitaient au 4, Privet Drive, avaient toujours affirmé..._

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also M./Mr, Mme, Mlle - abréviation de monsieur, madame, mademoiselle in the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## Jim69

I beleived that the correct form for these abbreviations are "M et Mme" (without the point after M or the Mme).

_M et Mme Dursley, qui habitaient au 4, du chemin Privet, avaient toujours affirmé ..._

But I searched through the net and found :


_M. et Mme Dursley du no 4 du chemin Privet, étaient fiers de dire qu'ils étaient parfaitement normaux, merci. _​ 

M. with a point...​


----------



## Agnès E.

French versions often keep the English abbreviations Mr. and Mrs. for stories taking place in an English-speaking country, instead of translating them to the French M. and Mme (as well as Herr and Frau for German characters, etc.). 

Little note: French abbreviations have a dot only if the word is cut (M. for Monsieur, Prof. for professeur); they don't have a dot if they include the last letter of the word (*Mme* for Madame, *Melle* for Mademoiselle, *Me* for maître, *Dr* for docteur, etc.)


----------



## aditii

Hi Jakey
I havent read the french version but I believe that the Dursleys have been referred as Mr and Mrs. Dursley in order to show that this infact is a translation and not the original version. This strategy of translation is common and is known as "l'emprunt" in french.


----------



## jakey

Thank you but... in the audiobooks the reader pronounces the Mr and Mrs abbreviations as Monsieur et Madame!


----------



## Jim69

So, it is "M. and Mme Dursley"_..._


----------



## jakey

In the transcript it's Mr and Mrs.


----------



## kebudd

What is the abbreviation of Monsieur in French? Just M. ?


----------



## anangelaway

Bonjour Kebudd ! 

It is ( *Mr *)* - *


----------



## Gil

kebudd said:
			
		

> What is the abbreviation of Monsieur in French? Just M. ?


Right.  Up north, it is "M." (singular) and "MM." plural.


----------



## Joelline

Pourrait-on m'expliquer pourquoi on met un point après M. quand on n'en met pas un après Mlle ou Mme ?


----------



## Macha_V

Joelline,
There is a period after M. and not after Melle and Mme, because contrarily to M., Melle and Mme contain the end of the word (Mademoiselle and Madame).


----------



## anangelaway

Bonjour ! 

There is apparantly an interesting controversy over this Mr , M., MM.
Really... Je ne prends aucun parti, mais les arguments sont pertinents.
Ah ! La politique !!!!

Le débat

Petit extrait pour vous mettre l'eau à la bouche:


> — La phobie des anglicismes finit par nous aveugler. _Mr_ pour _Monsieur_ n'était pas un anglicisme à l'origine mais une abréviation bien française et ancienne. […] J'en profite pour faire observer qu'on trouve non seulement _Mr_ (le _r_ est en fait au-dessus de la ligne) […].
> — C'est justement là la différence avec l'anglais! Mais comme les lettres en exponant ne sont plus utilisées en français, mieux vaut encore s'en tenir à l'usage de _M._ (qui tient bon encore, pour l'instant du moins...)


----------



## Joelline

Merci, anangelaway.  Et c'est vrai ce qu'on dit au debat? "*Ceux qui utilisent Mr au singulier utilisent généralement Mrs au pluriel"*


----------



## anangelaway

I woudn't take a side here, but Joelline personnaly I do and always did.


----------



## Agnès E.

Je n'ai jamais vu cet usage-là...


----------



## anangelaway

humm.  Peut-être comme ça : Mrs Muntel et Untel (avec le 'rs' suspendu) ?

Pour Messieurs, c'est comme cela que je l'écris, mais je ne me suis jamais vraiment posée la question. Il se peut que ce soit donc une erreur, et que je la fait depuis toujours alors.


----------



## Agnès E.

Ah, oh, oui, c'est vrai, je l'ai déjà vu... 
Mais, en effet, sans les lettres rs placées en exposant. Pour moi, ceci est une erreur (on m'a toujours appris M. et MM.). 

Je crains que très peu de Français (je ne parle que pour mon pays  ) sachent qu'écrire Mrs avec rs en position d'exposant est correct. Très honnêtement, je ne recommanderais pas cet usage.


----------



## anangelaway

D'accord. Donc c'est une erreur, merci Agnès.  Quand je tape dans mon texte, pas ici, le 'r' ou le 'rs', (sans point) automatiquement ils remontent vers le haut. C'est pour cela d'autant plus que je ne me suis jamais posée la question. Hop! Il remonte tout seul. Et auparavant, donc avec un stylo, je devais bien faire cette erreur.
Bien, je suis contente car dorénavant je ne la ferai plus, et vais modifier ma version W. Merci, Merci.


----------



## Gil

Trouvé dans le Littré:


> ABRÉVIATION
> Retranchement de lettres, ou emploi de signes pour écrire plus vite ou pour tenir moins de place. Mr, Mme, sont des abréviations pour Monsieur, Madame.


Anangelaway aura appris cette abréviatiopn dans une vie antérieure...


----------



## anangelaway

Mais non Gilitito. _'lle', 'r', rs', 'me'_, en position d'exposant comme l'expliquait Agnès, cela se produit encore dans ma vie _d'aujourd'hui_, je suis sincère. […]


----------



## c1wang

Est-ce que je peux écrire: par exemple,
"Bonjour, M. Boulay." ?


----------



## Gwan

Prior to living in France I had always thought "M." was always the abbreviation for Monsieur, but I'm constantly seeing "Mr." used by my French correspondents. Is this because they know I'm not French, or has "Mr." become the norm?


----------



## Gb56

It's the norm, Mr : Monsieur, Mme : Madame, Mlle : Mademoiselle


----------



## Missrapunzel

No, sorry Gb56, I completely disagree. 
In French :
M. = Monsieur
Mme = Madame
Mlle = Mademoiselle.
Using _Mr_ in french is a mistake because it is not french but comes from the english. The only correct thing for _Monsieur_ is *M*.


----------



## Gb56

Trouvé sur le Web : 
Outre Furetière et Littré, j'attire votre attention sur le Larousse du XXè siècle qui mentionne encore à l'article Monsieur les deux versions M. et Mr. Les avantages de Mr sur M. sont patents : il évite qu'on confonde avec l'abréviation d'un prénom (Michel, Maurice, etc.) et forme un couple plus harmonieux avec son pendant Mme.


----------



## Crème Brulée

Reviving this post as I've had the same confusion!

OK, M. is more correct in French and Mr is an anglicisme?
Say if it's not a letter? If I'm writing a long report where I use a Monsieur Dupont for example all the way through do I write M. Dupont for the whole thing?

Thanks


----------



## arundhati

It's true that "Mr." was used for "Monsieur" and "Mrs." for "Messieurs", but I think it's really old-fashioned now..
The common use is "M." and MM." in my opinion. "Mr." would be surely seen like an anglicism.


----------



## Remek

I completely agree... "Mr." is old-fashioned and sounds like an anglicism! Use "M." instead.


----------



## itka

D'accord avec Missrapunzel 


> In French :
> M. = Monsieur
> Mme = Madame
> Mlle = Mademoiselle.






> If I'm writing a long report where I use a Monsieur Dupont for example all the way through do I write M. Dupont for the whole thing?



...mais si tu écris un texte comportant le nom "Monsieur Dupont" il ne faut pas l'écrire en abrégé mais bien en entier. 
L'abréviation est réservée à l'adresse d'une lettre par exemple.


----------



## Gil

Pas d'accord.
On utilise "Monsieur Dupont"  dans l'appel d'une lettre (au vocatif), mais dans le corps de la lettre et dans les autres textes, on utilise M. Dupont (ou M. Dupond)


----------



## Nicomon

En fait, l'abréviation est plus courante, mais les deux sont possibles. Perso, dans le corps d'une lettre, je préfère l'écrire au long, mais sans majuscule. 





> Cependant, _madame_, _mademoiselle_ et _monsieur_ ne prennent pas de majuscule initiale dans les cas suivants : dans le corps d’un texte, et notamment si le titre est accompagné du nom de la personne mais qu’on ne s’adresse pas à la personne (notons toutefois que ces titres sont en fait le plus souvent abrégés dans ce cas)
> Exemple : Nous avons parlé de ce dossier à *m*adame Jeanne Tardif. (ou : à *Mme* Jeanne Tardif)


 Source : BDL

Edit : J'écrit en anglais Mr (sans point) et en français M.


----------

